# Honey bees resting



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Up here you would phone the police and they have a list of bee keepers that would come and get them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bee keepers will have a cleaned hive ready for these situations in the spring of the year. They will snip the limb and take the bees to the box and gently rake the bees off of the limb into the hive. The queen is in the center of the swarm.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

They shouldn't hurt you, unless you hurt them.


In California, there are so many hives in the agricultural areas, that you can have thousands of bees on a tall bottlebrush. It can be daunting but, unless they're very close or you're allergic, they shouldn't bother you.


But, why do you expect them to go away tonight?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> But, why do you expect them to go away tonight?


Yeah.....why?lain:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Correct, they don’t hurt you. But not a good thing if you’re allergic!


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

They won't fly away tomorrow or the day after tomorrow, if they are really honey bees.
A bee keeper should remove then physically, for everybody's safety. Worth the money.
Yes, they don't attack you if you don't bother them, but in the dark, somebody could accidentally stumble into their territory, and may not survive to talk about it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

They’re in a private fenced area. No one will stumble into them but appreciate the good caution.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Considering that the so-called killer bees are actually Africanized honey bees I would tend to be cautious. They have been seen in south to mid Florida.
Why take the chance?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm glad you're enjoying the nature around you so much.:smile:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

TThey started swarming this morning and within seconds they were gone. 

they were here 23 hours. Another reason no one could bump into it it was up in a maple tree about 15 feet high. When they swarmed like that it’s a break off from original nest that got too big. They fly off and start a new colony. Our resting swarm was probably not too far away from original nest. 

They regroup to find a place for a new colony. Honeybees cluster and have colonies other bees are more solitary bees. After they rested here they send out scouts out to find a permanent nesting spot. 

Yeah my dad had hives. My aunt had an extractir thing in her basement never looked at but it spin honey out from the combs. then she jarred it to share. 

Worst experience was when I was around 10 watching my dad put a chain around a crabapple tree to pull it down and it fell on our hives. Bees got tangled in my hair. Dads head was covered with bees but that wasn’t the worst. Mother’s grabbed that poisonous Black flag and sprayed his face trying to get rid of bees and he almost keeled over from that.

Winter time I’d go with aunt and she’d shake the box to hear them buzz tk see if they were alive.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

My mom told a story that, as they went to sleep one night, my dad said he was worried about his girls. Thinking he meant his three daughters, she asked him why. Turns out it was his honeybee workers! :wink2:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Startingover, that sounds like a nice, happy ending!

Glad to see you didn't get hysterical like so many others would.

I'd check super carefully to make sure the walls of your house and garage are sealed. Bees love to nest in those places, though I suspect you already know that.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> My mom told a story that, as they went to sleep one night, my dad said he was worried about his girls. Thinking he meant his three daughters, she asked him why. Turns out it was his honeybee workers! :wink2:


My good friend from high school in Ohio has laying hens and he calls them his girls, too. Which I guess they are.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Dave, yeah I thought of checking the house but then forgot. Thks.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jun 2, 2020)

That swarm is protecting the queen, she is the middle of it. Every 28 days a new queen is born and the 1st queen leaves to set up a new hive. She takes part of the colony with her. She gets tired and rests and when that happens they swarm around her until she has rested. Then moves on to set up camp somewhere.


----------

